# اساتذه الميكا ترونكس و التخصصات المرتبطه بها حول العالم



## م المصري (17 فبراير 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​

فكره طرأت لي ,,,, بسبب ما اعانيه ,,,,,,,و هي: 

*بأختصار شديد ,,,,,,, يحتاج طلبة الدراسات العليا ,,,,, او طلبة المشاريع ,,,,,, او طلبة الدورات المتخصصه ,,,,,,, الي استاذ او متخصص في مجال دقيق بعينه ,,,,لأزاله غموض ما او شرح نقطه معينه ,,,,,, و من الممكن ان لا يجد هذا الاستاذ او هذا المتخصص في مجاله العلمي المحيط به ,,,, فيبدأ رحله البحث و التقصي ,,,,, و هي رحله شاقه و مؤلمه ,,,,

هذا الموضوع يقرب المسافات للباحثين عن متخصصين في جامعاتنا المصريه و العربيه و العالميه ,,,, و ندعوا الجميع للمشاركه في هذا الموضوع بأسم عالم او استاذ او متخصص او طالب تعرض بشكل من الاشكال الي مواضيع الميكاترونك و التخصصات التي لها علاقه بها ,,,,,,*​
و أسأذنكم ان ابدأ انا ,,,,

تحياتي العطره و وفقكم الله ,,,,


----------



## م المصري (17 فبراير 2007)

*أساتذه عظام في التحكم الالي ,,,,,و الماتلاب ,,,,,و الشبكات العصبيه (Neural network)*

الاستاذ الدكتور ,,,,,, طاهر عوض 
استاذ التحكم الالي ,,,,,,,, قسم الهندسه الميكانيكيه ,,,,,, جامعة الاسكندريه ,,,,,,, مصر

الاستاذ الدكتور ,,,,,, سهير فتحي رزيقه 
استاذ التحكم الالي ,,,,,,,, قسم الهندسه الميكانيكيه ,,,,,, جامعة الاسكندريه ,,,,,,, مصر


----------



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (17 فبراير 2007)

أنا أؤيد هذه الفكرة بحيث تكون مرجعاً لكل باحث وطالب نظراً لما قد يعانيه الجميع من رحلة البحث عن معلومة تحتاج إلى توجيه من قبل هؤلاء الأساتذة المتخصصين.
وسوف أوفر أسماء وأرقام بعض المتخصصين في المجالات الهندسية المختلفة.

د.ياسر زيادة
أستاذ التصميم الميكانيكي - جامعة القاهرة
م. 0102080843​ 
وسوف أوفر مزيداً من الأسماء قريباً عندنا تتوفر لدي أرقام هواتفهم بإذن الله
وتقبلوا تحياتي​


----------



## م المصري (19 فبراير 2007)

أشكرك اخي المهندس احمد علي تأييدك للفكره ,,,,, و مشاركتك الفعاله ,,,,, فشكرا مرة اخري 

و اود ان اضيف ,,,,,,,,,,,,,, الدكتور محمد ابراهيم 

أستاذ الالكترونيات و التحكم الالي ,,,,,, مركز بحوث الالكترونيات ,,,, المركز القومي للبحوث 
القاهره ,,,و حاصل علي الدكتوراه في مجال الفزي كونترول ,,,,, تليفون 0101233588 

و للعلم هو زميل لنا في المنتدي 

تحياتي العطره


----------



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (19 فبراير 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أخي العزيز تم التثبيت بالفعل من أجل الإستفادة بإذن الله
وأتمنى من الجميع المشاركة في هذا الموضوع القيّم
وتقبلوا جميعاً تحياتي العطرة​


----------



## م المصري (20 فبراير 2007)

م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> أخي العزيز تم التثبيت بالفعل من أجل الإستفادة بإذن الله
> وأتمنى من الجميع المشاركة في هذا الموضوع القيّم
> وتقبلوا جميعاً تحياتي العطرة​



نشكر مشرفنا القدير المهندس أحمد عفيفي علي ثقته الغاليه ,,,, و نتمني ان نكون عند حسن ظنه ,,,,, و ندعوا الجميع للمشاركه حتي تتعاظم الاستفاده ,,,,,,, و ننوه علي ذكر التخصصات العامه مع التخصصات الدقيقه للمحاضرين ,,,,و تقبلوا جميعا تحياتي 

في حفظ الله


----------



## arelshazly (21 فبراير 2007)

أوافق على هذه الفكرة الجميلة وأرجو تجميع الأسماء الواردة وأرقام تليفوناتهم ,وأماكن تواجدهم وأرجو إضافة البريد الالكترونى أفضل فى أرشيف خاص وأضيف لكم أ.د/محمد السعيد نصر رئيس قسم هندسة الالكترونيات والاتصالات بهندسة طنطا 0127381657 menasr2001***********


----------



## م المصري (25 فبراير 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

لتعظيم الاستفاده من هذا الموضوع ,,,,, سيتم انشاء شكل ثابت يستخدمه كل من يحب ان يشارك معنا في هذا الموضوع ,,,, و ادعوا الجميع الي كتابة التخصص العام و التخصصات الدقيقه او التخصصات التي تطرق اليها هؤلاء الاساتذه فليس كل المتخصصين في نفس التخصص يتطرقون الي نفس المجالات

و أسمحوا لي باعادة صياغه جميع مشاركاتكم السابقه و لنلتزم جميعا بالشكل التالي :
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

الاسم : أ.د طاهر عوض 
التخصص العام : التصميم الميكانيكي 
التخصصات الدقيقه : تحكم آلي - فزي كونترول - نيورال نتوورك 
الجامعة : جامعة الاسكندريه
الجنسيه : مصري
رقم التليفون:.122161569 0
البريد الالكتروني : taherawad علي الياااهووو
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
الاسم : سهير رزيقه
التخصص العام : استاذ تصميم ميكانيكي
التخصص الدقيق : تحكم آلي - فزي كونترول - نيورال نتوورك 
الجامعة : الاسكندريه 
الجنسيه : مصري
رقم التليفون:0124611737
البريد الالكتروني : 
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
الاسم : ياسر زياده 
التخصص العام : تصميم ميكانيكي 
التخصص الدقيق : الفزي كونترول بالمتلاب 
الجامعة : جامعة القاهره 
الجنسيه : مصري
رقم التليفون:0102080843
البريد الالكتروني : 
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
الاسم : محمد ابراهيم 
التخصص العام : استاذ الالكترونيات ,,,,
التخصصات الدقيقه : فزي كونترول --- فزي كونترول 
الجامعة : مركز بحوث الالكترونيات
الجنسيه : مصري
رقم التليفون:0101233588
البريد الالكتروني : عضو في ملتقي المهنسين العرب mohamedebrahem
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
الاسم : أ.د محمد السعيد نصر
التخصص العام : رئيس قسم هندسة الالكترونيات
التخصص الدقيقه : 
الجامعة : طنطا 
الجنسيه : مصري
رقم التليفون:0127381657
البريد الالكتروني : 
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

بلا شك لو التزمنا جميعا بهذا الشكل ,,,,, فسوف نحصل علي ما نريد بأقل مجهود ,,,,, كما اننا سنرهق معنا مشرفنا القدير احمد عفيفي ,,,,,بحيث من يريد تعديل أو أضافه معلومه لأستاذ معين فليراسله ,,,,, ليتمكن من التعديل المطلوب 

تحياتي للجميع


----------



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (10 مارس 2007)

ماشاء الله لا قوة إلا بالله, جزاك الله كل خير أخي العزيز, فعلاً جهد واضح ومنظم
وأي خدمة أنا موجود لإننا جميعاً نريد النهضة لهذا القسم على المستوى العام وعلى مستوى الملتقى
ويداً بيد نقوم بهذه النهضة بإذن الله.




وتقبل تحياتي​


----------



## kimo4u2000 (14 مارس 2007)

الف شكر لكم علي هذة الفكرة الممتازة


----------



## محمد ربيع احمد (15 مارس 2007)

الى الاخوة الكرام 
أرجوا ان ترسلوا عناوين وارقام الاساتذه المحترمون الى كافة الزملاء في الملتقى لتعم الفائدة وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## mohamed abouzahra (22 مارس 2007)

اليكم رقم تلفون الدكتور \ صبرى علام 
رئيس قسم تكنولوجيا السيارات بكلية التعليم الصناعى جامعة حلوان
0104194979


----------



## م المصري (22 مارس 2007)

mohamed abouzahra قال:


> اليكم رقم تلفون الدكتور \ صبرى علام
> رئيس قسم تكنولوجيا السيارات بكلية التعليم الصناعى جامعة حلوان
> 0104194979



شكرا يا محمد ,,,,,,,,,, و هل من مزيد؟


----------



## thaer124 (6 أبريل 2007)

مرحبا ويعطيكم العافية يا مهندسين 
انا عندي مشروع طالب فيه سنسور يقوم بتحويل الموجات الصوتية الى تردادت مختلفة 
فهل يستطيع اي احد من المهندسين ان يجد لي اسم هذا السنسور 

وانا شغال على مشروع النافورة التي ترقص على الموسيقى وواجهتني صعوبة في ايجاد و معرفة اسمه 
انا دورت على النت ولاقيت حاجة اسمها Walsh transform وكمان حاجة تانية Fourier Transform فياريت ايا حدا عندو معلومة وا اي شرح بيقدر يساعدني فما تبخلو علينا وبكون مشكوركم وللتوضيح اكثر هادي جزء المختص بطلبي.
One of the most difficult parts of our program was determining which transform we should use. Originally, we had decided to use the Fourier Transform, because we felt we understood it the best. However, the Fourier transform took too many cycles, and was not fast enough. We then had to determine whether to use the Fast Fourier transform, which splits the sound waves into different frequency ranges, or the Walsh transform. The Walsh transform is faster, and much easier to code; in fact Professor Land had already written a basic Walsh transform which we could modify for our purposes. Unfortunately, the Walsh transform does not directly break up the sound waves into frequency ranges. Instead, it breaks up the sound waves into sequency ranges, which has a linear relationship to frequency ranges. Rather than sine and cosine, the ranges are broken into cal and sal equations. The result is often thought of as "a poor-man's fast Fourier transform (FFT)" representing the conversion of a time-sampled signal into an equivalent frequency-sampled form. Every range has roughly 150 Hz frequency range. In the end, we chose the Walsh transform, due to its speed.
اذا ممكن يكون الشرح بالعربي 
وشكرررررررا


----------



## ليث الرافدين (14 مايو 2007)

والله الموضوع جميل ولكن برايي هذا الاختصاص ليس افضل شئ


----------



## ليث الرافدين (14 مايو 2007)

لان المستقبل دليله التوظيف
تخرجت من هذا الاختصاص بامتياز
وصار لي بالامارات مدة طويلة
ولا يوجد وظيفة وحدة في هذا الاختصاص
والحمد لله على كل حال


----------



## النجم الساطع 2007 (22 يونيو 2007)

ما شاء الله 
وفقكم الله جميعا ياااااااااااااااارب


----------



## عاشقة الافراح (22 يونيو 2007)

شكرا كتير على الفكرة الرائعة


----------



## م. علاء (26 يونيو 2007)

أنا من ناحيتي ارى أن من يستحق التقدير ممن درسوني تخصص الميكاترونيكس في الاردن كلية الهندسة التكنولوجية (البوليتكنيك)

- د. محمد عبد الكريم عالية - تحكم آلي(التحكم بالعمليات) - قيادة هيدروليكية ورئوية - القياسات واجهزة الاستشعار 
- د. راتب العيسى - قيادة الالات الكهربائية وشبه الموصلات.
- د. حسين السرحان - قيادة الالات الكهربائية والنمذجة الديناميكية
- د. عبدالله الزيود - هندسة الطاقة.
- د. محمد أبوزلطة - الاتمتة الصناعية
- د. معزوز الصلاحات - متحكمات منطقية مبرمجة والروبوت
- وغيرهم الكثيرين 

(ومهما قلت لن أوصفهم حق قدرهم وللأسف ماعندي طريقة اتصال إلا عن طريق الجامعة نفسها)


----------



## alidahab (6 يوليو 2007)

شكرا على الموضوع


----------



## eng_sasi (6 يوليو 2007)

جزاكم الله كل خير جميعا
لكن انا عندي سؤال هو الاساتذه دول عندهم استعاد لاستقبال مكالمتنا في اي وقت؟
وكمان هما ممكن يساعدونا ازااااي؟


----------



## eng_sasi (6 يوليو 2007)

انا بصراحه مش عارفه ازاي ننفذ الفكره ديه؟
وكمان ايه الهدف منها؟


----------



## ابن الميكاترونكس (7 يوليو 2007)

بارك الله فيكم موضوع يستحق الترقيه


----------



## فلسطيني2000 (23 يوليو 2007)

الاسم : أ.د سامي ابو ناصر
التخصص العام : هندسة الحاسب الى من امريكا
التخصص الدقيقه : ذكاء اصطناعى
الجامعة : الازهر بمدينة غزه
الجنسيه : فلسطينني 
رقم التليفون:
البريد الالكتروني :


----------



## net_engin (27 يوليو 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اخوكم .... مهندس / محمد عبد الوهاب حبيب 
اول مشاركة لي في المنتدي وارجو من الله ان افيد واستفيد 
مهندس قوي ميكانيكية اعمل في مجال تصميم الماكينات وعندي معلومات مفيدة ارجو ان يرزقني الله الوقت والتوفيق كي اقولها ...... والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## أبو إلياس المصري (12 أغسطس 2007)

بصراحة مجهود طيب و لا أجد من عطر الدعاء إلا أن أقول بارك الله فيكم


----------



## memodo (17 أغسطس 2007)

thanksssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## خطَّاب (28 أغسطس 2007)

الأخوة الاحباب الصحيح جهد مبارك
لكن نريد البريد الالكتروني لهؤلاء الاساتذة حتي نستطيع الحديث معهم


----------



## خطَّاب (5 سبتمبر 2007)

الاساتذة الافاضل أنا درست هندسة اتصالات وتحكم في الجامعة الاسلامية بغزة
هل يوجد امكانية اني اكمل في تخصص هندسة الميكاترونكس لاني حابب اكمل في هذا المجال ماجستير
افيدوني وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## scorpion-king-2050 (25 سبتمبر 2007)

والله موضوع رائع وفكرة رائعة 
تقرب المسافات بيننا وبين الداكاترة المتخصصين


----------



## محمود سمك (1 أكتوبر 2007)

الفكره ممتازه جدا وجزاكم الله الخير الوفير


----------



## محمود سمك (1 أكتوبر 2007)

أحب أن أضيف الدكتور السيد البحيرى كلية الهندسه بشبين الكوم جامعة المنوفية والمتواجد الآن بالسعوديه


----------



## محمود سمك (1 أكتوبر 2007)

والأستاذ الدكتور صبرى الشاكرىوالدكتور سامى حسن بهندسة شبين الكوم جامعة المنوفية


----------



## م المصري (21 نوفمبر 2007)

فكره رائعه بحق

الاستاذ الدكتور حسن الجمل 

استاذ التصميم الميكانيكي بجامعة الاسكندرية و الاكاديميه العربيه للعلوم و التكنولوجيا و النقل البحري 

0106908497


----------



## النورس0 (11 فبراير 2009)

م المصري قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> لتعظيم الاستفاده من هذا الموضوع ,,,,, سيتم انشاء شكل ثابت يستخدمه كل من يحب ان يشارك معنا في هذا الموضوع ,,,, و ادعوا الجميع الي كتابة التخصص العام و التخصصات الدقيقه او التخصصات التي تطرق اليها هؤلاء الاساتذه فليس كل المتخصصين في نفس التخصص يتطرقون الي نفس المجالات
> 
> ...


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
الاسم:علي احمد شلاش ابو الوفا
التخصص:انظمة التحكم الهوائية والكهربائية والهيدروليكة(ميكاترونكس)
الجنسية:الاردنية
الجامعة:البلقاءالتطبيقيةالبلوتكنك كلية الهندسة التكنولوجية
رقم التليفون:0785937834
البريد الاكتروني alnwras_11111


----------



## maxsleim (10 أبريل 2009)

بارك الله فيكم جميعا علي هذه المجهودات الجبارة


----------



## eng.omarshakhatreh (30 أبريل 2009)

الدكتور المبدع محمد عبدالكريم عالية 
جامعة البلقاء التطبيقية /كلية الهندسة التكنلوجية 
واذا اردت المزيد عن هاذا الشخص المبدع الذي يبلغ من العمر 85 عام 
فقط اكتب اسمه في قوقل


----------



## المحمود نصار (1 مايو 2009)

فكرة ممتازة جدا وبارك الله فيك عليها وحتى تتميز هذه الخطوة لابد من اضافة البريد الالكتروني للاستاذ حتى يتسنى الاتصال به والاستفادة منه


----------



## سالم بلس (12 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم اشكركم على هذه


----------



## milad2007 (23 ديسمبر 2010)

بالاضافة للدكتور قاظم
عنجد يا اخوان بيعرف قيمة الدكاترة بعد التخرج


----------



## milad2007 (20 مارس 2011)

م. علاء قال:


> أنا من ناحيتي ارى أن من يستحق التقدير ممن درسوني تخصص الميكاترونيكس في الاردن كلية الهندسة التكنولوجية (البوليتكنيك)
> 
> - د. محمد عبد الكريم عالية - تحكم آلي(التحكم بالعمليات) - قيادة هيدروليكية ورئوية - القياسات واجهزة الاستشعار
> - د. راتب العيسى - قيادة الالات الكهربائية وشبه الموصلات.
> ...


نعم صحيح الله يوفقهم ويزيد علمهم ولا ننسى الدكتور قاظم جابر والدكتور ابراهيم العباس واهم اشي في الدكتارة التواضع


----------



## مريم المقبالي (21 أبريل 2011)

مشكور فديتك


----------



## m_n_pal (2 نوفمبر 2011)

سلمت يداك
أكثر من رائع... زاد الله من حسناتك


----------



## مجد درويش (12 أبريل 2012)

مشكوووووووووووووور


----------

